# B&S model 400707 - Carb problems



## mat262 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a Briggs twin 14hp mover. Model 400707. It starts and run fine at first. Then after a few minutes, spits, sputters and dies. It will sometimes restart if I choke it but will run rough. Seems to be getting to much gas. Smells like it anyway. Not sure if this is a govenor problem or what. How should the governor be properly adjusted? Also this model only has one adjustment screw on the carb. How should it be set? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one mixture screw..screw it in all the way down snug, not wrench on it, and back it out 1.5 turns to get it about right...but it will need some tiny in or out adjustments while running, and fully warmed up. also if its blowing out black smoke, yes its getting too much gas. if that doesn't help, i'd suggest a carb rebuild.


----------

